

Hey Apple, Would You Please Rent the App Store to Amazon? - Audiophilip
http://lessig.tumblr.com/post/109918495012/hey-apple-would-you-please-rent-the-app-store-to

======
jjp
Interesting the comparison is with the Amazon book store and not the app
store. Probably because Amazon's app store is equally as broken.

------
serve_yay
I mean, sure, I don't think anybody is disputing that app discovery is
broken...

------
veidr
TL;DR -- Apple's App Store search and discoverability sucks.

